# 10 degree dado without dado stack



## wkossen (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi,

I need to make a drawer with 10 defree sides. I need a dado on both sides straight so it compensates for the 10 degree sloping sides. Dado stacks arent available in my country (Netherlands). How best to do this?

I thought about a sled with a 10degree bed for the table saw, and also about making a 10 degree sole for the router. Not sure if those are the best methods. So what would you do?

Thanks!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Make a 10 degree block and use a hand saw to make one drawer.

Clean up with a router plane and chisel.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Since I have both a router and TS, I'd use the TS. Assuming the end of your drawer side is trimmed at 10 degrees, a sled that rides in the miter slot or a miter gauge would do the trick. Tilt the blade to 10 degrees, Attach a stop block to position the drawer face for the outer cut. Use a spacer against the stop (thickness of the drawer side minus the blade thickness) to position the drawer face for the inside cut. Hog out the center waste with multiple passes.


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

In this case, I think it's easier and probably safer to bring the tool to the wood rather than the wood to the tool-therefore, router and 10-degree sole.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I assume you want to cut a dado as shown on the left. Instead of a dado, can you do as shown on the right by replacing the dado with a cleat?


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

> I assume you want to cut a dado as shown on the left. Instead of a dado, can you do as shown on the right by replacing the dado with a cleat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Make a 10 degree block and use a hand saw to make one drawer.
> 
> Clean up with a router plane and chisel.
> 
> - waho6o9


Perzactly…..

You can watch Chris Gochnour of FWW do enough of it on this free video that it should illuminate your path. IIRC he did an 11*, but that is easy set up on your TS when you cut your billet.

Right here.

Conversely they can be set up for a TS, I think the thing is, is seeing it happen, then you can apply that to your work. FWIW I do all of these by hand. Learned them that way, and I just never saw the need to swap to power equipment. Because you are cutting them against a clamped down billet, it really isn't fair to call it hand tool work. Kinda like hand tools on training wheels. Believe me in my learning curve, I made mistakes in everything. With these you almost have to try to mess up.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah yes, MrRon, picture worth 10K words.

Here is an illustration of where my mind was:










Basically you just peck out the dado with the blade tilted to 10 degrees


----------



## wkossen (Feb 1, 2016)

> I assume you want to cut a dado as shown on the left. Instead of a dado, can you do as shown on the right by replacing the dado with a cleat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly it. Left picture.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

As said above, tilt your table saw to 10 degrees, and make passes until you get the width you want.
Your only problem with this is it won't leave the bottom of the dado flat (90deg). You will have to cut a 10 degree bevel on the edge of your board that will be going into the dado.
You still will have the small cuts from your teeth still being 90 deg. 
(A dado blade would eliminate the kerf marks, but I understand dado is not an option)









Next best thing would be the tilt base on your router.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Cut a 10 degree wedge from a scrap board on the table saw, use double sided (carpet) tape to attach the wedge to the board you want the dado cut in and use a router to cut the dado through the wedge, preferably on a router table, remove the wedge.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Someone here in the US can start sending you "care packages" filled with stacked dado sets allowing you to become a black market distributor with a healthy mark up. Problem solved for you and many others in similar predicaments.


----------



## BuckeyeDennis (Mar 24, 2019)

I'd do it on a router table, running the workpiece against the fence. Attach a shim strip to the table, next to the fence, with the shim thickness chosen to tilt the workpiece 10 degrees.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Someone here in the US can start sending you "care packages" filled with stacked dado sets allowing you to become a black market distributor with a healthy mark up. Problem solved for you and many others in similar predicaments.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


European saws don't have an arbor long enough to accept a dado set.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Someone here in the US can start sending you "care packages" filled with stacked dado sets allowing you to become a black market distributor with a healthy mark up. Problem solved for you and many others in similar predicaments.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ...


Invention alert!
How about a dado stack that threads right onto the arbor? No need for the lock nut.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Invention alert!
> How about a dado stack that threads right onto the arbor? No need for the lock nut.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Once the brake set, the dado set would un-screw from the arbor and go flying.


----------

